# Takin' the mick ... 18 vans at Portinscale Keswick !



## Mul

Just seen the FB post of 18 Vans lined up. Nice spot & I know folks spend in town. But a lot of "short arms - deep pockets" also park here. 18 ! Considering you can see this lot from the road it ain't gonna be too long b4 a nimby takes the hump. It's not a bloody aires ****.  Has motorhomes become too popular ? Record sales 'n' all that. ? 

Sad and disappointed where this is going. The number of feckless clueless eejits with too much much money buying 'homes and asking 'arf witted questions on FB.  How about this -> & it's more common than I'd ever imagine .." I'm buying a xxxxx what's it like any advice". DID YOU NOT THINK OF ASKING BEFORE YOU BOUGHT IT. Numpties. I 99% never post on FB and avoid any "where to stay" q's. It's usually a source of amusement but not 2nite.

Only feel slightly better now... discuss.

Chrz Mul.


----------



## Mick Browne

Mul said:


> Just seen the FB post of 18 Vans lined up. Nice spot & I know folks spend in town. But a lot of "short arms - deep pockets" also park here. 18 ! Considering you can see this lot from the road it ain't gonna be too long b4 a nimby takes the hump. It's not a bloody aires ****.  Has motorhomes become too popular ? Record sales 'n' all that. ?
> 
> Sad and disappointed where this is going. The number of feckless clueless eejits with too much much money buying 'homes and asking 'arf witted questions on FB.  How about this -> & it's more common than I'd ever imagine .." I'm buying a xxxxx what's it like any advice". DID YOU NOT THINK OF ASKING BEFORE YOU BOUGHT IT. Numpties. I 99% never post on FB and avoid any "where to stay" q's. It's usually a source of amusement but not 2nite.
> 
> Only feel slightly better now... discuss.
> 
> Chrz Mul.



That's one hell of a rant. But I do understand your concerns and I agree. I went through Arnside last May and the sea front was lined up with motorhomes. It didn't look good. In fact it looked intrusive for the locals. Find a nice quiet spot or go on a site if you want to visit towns.


----------



## tidewatcher

*Initiative*

The publicising of wild spots on Facebook is a road to nowhere. The total lack of personal initiative is mind boggling, I have always considered the real enjoyment in motor homing is planning, checking maps, looking for routes, places to stay and then making DECISIONS! These people seem to want to have a package tour organised for them at no expense and with no input from themselves. 

The problem is it will make motor homing in general more difficult, more wild spots will have signs or height barriers and we will all suffer. 

I wish I could think of an answer but I fear the power of Facebook will prevail.....bigly.


----------



## eddyt

Mul said:


> Just seen the FB post of 18 Vans lined up. Nice spot & I know folks spend in town. But a lot of "short arms - deep pockets" also park here. 18 ! Considering you can see this lot from the road it ain't gonna be too long b4 a nimby takes the hump. It's not a bloody aires ****.  Has motorhomes become too popular ? Record sales 'n' all that. ?
> 
> Sad and disappointed where this is going. The number of feckless clueless eejits with too much much money buying 'homes and asking 'arf witted questions on FB.  How about this -> & it's more common than I'd ever imagine .." I'm buying a xxxxx what's it like any advice". DID YOU NOT THINK OF ASKING BEFORE YOU BOUGHT IT. Numpties. I 99% never post on FB and avoid any "where to stay" q's. It's usually a source of amusement but not 2nite.
> 
> Only feel slightly better now... discuss.
> 
> Chrz Mul.





hi
  i was at keswick on new year. i stopped there for a hour during the day to 
  give dog a run. there was about that many vans there then. virtually no spaces
  on right hand side of road. cars were double parking on left made it narrow to
  go up.


----------



## jagmanx

*Useful info*

Thanks
as with other "over popular places" I will pencil that one out !

A local landowner could make a fortune simply by providing
1 Suitable standing and access
2 Fresh water
3 Sewage and grey water disposal

Maybe a simple barrier mainly to ensure they collect fees

Visit  2x a day to check and collect

Yes have a limit (agreed with LA) of maybe up to 10 vehicles.

Some (not enough) people/councils are waking up to this

My idea (and I know I will get good and bad reactions) would be o charge £7.50 (or£8) a night
£5 is too little £10 maybe too much but OK in Areas such as The Lakes

10 Vehicle x £10 x say 5 Days is £500 a week (ok maybe only for 5 months) but.....
(Minimum wage £50 a day ! but only 2 hrs work ! a day)


----------



## Deleted member 775

whilst i hold the belief that all this congregating of motor homes /campervans  in towns and cities and holiday destinations is getting worse and will /could  eventualy cause an overnight ban in many places many being accused of short arms and deep pockets ,surely the rising agreement of many members on here feeling a charge of up to ten pounds a night to park on some  half grotty car park ,piece of grass with the chance of still being disturbed by the members of that community that still find it funny or have a beef with those parked up to frankly move them on a there not wanted  i do assume that there would still be a extra charge for day time parking aswell putting the cost of staying for 24 hour or even longer up to some 20 quid a day in most places probably on a par with some smaller camp sites .most of these so called overnight stop overs will not have any facilities ,ie toilets water taps electric hookup and if they do they will more than likely carry an extra charge ,because we all know local councils want to squeeze the last dime out of the public , if they did provide these facilities how many would last more than a few weeks before there vandalised , plus look at many car parks out there there not in the best state of repair no toilets ,well there arnt many public toilet anywhere now . now weve wild camped for probably the last 40 years or so in cars campers and motorhomes but found a place out of town where little annoyance to the locals would be caused . now for certain reasons we have a caravan  i would still prefer a camper/motorhome  over the van , i cannot so easily wild in the van . but as things seem to be going and with more advocating an overnight charge as above ,belive the need for an  caravan grafted on the back of a glorified builders pick up truck and then have the pleasure of paying many thousands of pound for it is unnecessary when for 10 to twenty quid a night i can have a small  safe comfortable camp site with most of the facilities ,toilets showers leccy hook up and may i say clean and maintained  by someone not left to go to rack and ruin by some council , and i wont be disturbed by hot hatch nobs ,doggers  and the general dick brains that find it funny to run round banging on my van or throwing eggs at it  for fun .


----------



## ScamperVan

eddyt said:


> hi
> i was at keswick on new year. i stopped there for a hour during the day to
> give dog a run. there was about that many vans there then. virtually no spaces
> on right hand side of road. cars were double parking on left made it narrow to
> go up.



And in November when we passed by on our walk - it made the place look trashy


----------



## Deleted member 775

ScamperVan said:


> And in November when we passed by on our walk - it made the place look trashy



yes my very point ,as i say if i had another  camper i would be more willing to visit  and then move out a few mile to find a quiet out of the way spot .the rise in motorhome ownership by many that lets face it are out for summat for nowt will in the end be its downfall i belive .
but please dont take my comments as an outright condemnation of motor homes there not meant that way as when i see one parked up i still feel the pangs of not owning one ,but i for one would use it a dam site more considerate to the local community than it seems many are at this time . and anyway more and more car parks are getting to look like camp sites anyway . just an extra thing ,how many have said i wouldent want to go on a camp site ,to be surrounded by 20 0r 30 other van all bunched together , then squeeze in a car park  with a foot or so between others vans .


----------



## Beemer

I can understand the gist of your gripe, but it could be that the first van to arrive at that location thought "what a nice quiet spot" and then the rest arrived (possibly).
Would you expect that first van to move to another location just because others arrived?  I don't suppose they would have, maybe they had already gone to take the dog or themselves for a walk or shopping.
There will always be inconsiderate people, even when they believe they are not, no matter what they drive or ride.  I try to tolerate these people (to a point) because sometimes it is due to no fault of their own.
I arrived one evening at Scarborough and parked overnight near Sealife with no other vans around.  Woke up in the morning with many all over the car park.  Walked over to pay for the day and could hear car drivers grumping about "freeloaders in campervans", I felt guilty walking back to the van, but I had just paid to park the day just like them.


----------



## funkylyn

If I saw more than a couple of vans parked up, never mind 18 !!! ....... I'd run for the hills.....

We had the same problem on the coast around Malaga, washing out on lines, tables and chairs by the roadside etc etc then they wonder why they get banned.....Some people have no regard for anyone else at all.
Maybe there is now a "new breed" of motorhomer,  I don't know, but for me the joy has always been to drive, discovering new wild places and moving on, I think it wasn't until after 25 years that I ever stayed more than 1 or rarely  2 nights anywhere....but then, maybe I'm weird ....just as well we are all different, but taking the pee doesn't help any of us in our quest for suitable places to stop.


----------



## Deleted member 58330

funkylyn said:


> If I saw more than a couple of vans parked up, never mind 18 !!! ....... I'd run for the hills.....
> 
> We had the same problem on the coast around Malaga, washing out on lines, tables and chairs by the roadside etc etc then they wonder why they get banned.....Some people have no regard for anyone else at all.
> Maybe there is now a "new breed" of motorhomer,  I don't know, but for me the joy has always been to drive, discovering new wild places and moving on, I think it wasn't until after 25 years that I ever stayed more than 1 or rarely  2 nights anywhere....but then, maybe I'm weird ....just as well we are all different, but taking the pee doesn't help any of us in our quest for suitable places to stop.



New Breed...that is exactly what it is.  Many on this group have been wilding for years when internet was in its infancy.  This group came along and it was a closed society in terms of sharing but the numbers doing it was not a lot.  Now there are thousands of vans wilding every day of they year and they have a marked attitude change in terms of the so called code we used to have, it is a free for all and we are verging on self destruct.  The Aires idea is not doing so well and there are no obvious answers in the UK anymore to deal with it.


----------



## Deleted member 775

mabey it is the internet thats enabling the many to post there favourite places for all to see ,who knows , but i have never warmed to the idea of broadcasting ever knook and cranny you find to the world .yes even on here ,we all know that the poi maps have been used by other than the members on here  .as for the answer to the emerging problem as some see it with vans parked everywhere ,ive no idea . as for the call for aires i doubt local counsellors/councils will be willing to commit probably thousands of pounds for one group of people and the inevitable upkeep of the places when there is already lack of funds for let face it what the majority would see as more important things in these days of cuts in funding ,and lets face it if an aire costs x amout of pounds to stay ,i am sure many would still plum for the freeby park up somewhere else down the road . i do belive some aires that have been set up in this country have been less than a success and received a rather lack of upkeep by the councils and misuse by many .


----------



## maingate

jagmanx said:


> Thanks
> as with other "over popular places" I will pencil that one out !
> 
> A local landowner could make a fortune simply by providing
> 1 Suitable standing and access
> 2 Fresh water
> 3 Sewage and grey water disposal
> 
> Maybe a simple barrier mainly to ensure they collect fees
> 
> Visit  2x a day to check and collect
> 
> Yes have a limit (agreed with LA) of maybe up to 10 vehicles.
> 
> Some (not enough) people/councils are waking up to this
> 
> My idea (and I know I will get good and bad reactions) would be o charge £7.50 (or£8) a night
> £5 is too little £10 maybe too much but OK in Areas such as The Lakes
> 
> 10 Vehicle x £10 x say 5 Days is £500 a week (ok maybe only for 5 months) but.....
> (Minimum wage £50 a day ! but only 2 hrs work ! a day)



I strongly agree with your thoughts but the 1960 Caravan Act prevents this happening. It would take an amendment or a new Act of Parliament to change this. At this time, I cannot see this ever happening.

In the meantime, the vastly increased number of Motorhomes/Campervans will be problematic, especially when a minority act like idiots.


----------



## Deleted member 775

maingate said:


> I strongly agree with your thoughts but the 1960 Caravan Act prevents this happening. It would take an amendment or a new Act of Parliament to change this. At this time, I cannot see this ever happening.
> 
> In the meantime, the vastly increased number of Motorhomes/Campervans will be problematic, especially when a minority act like idiots.


 not only is the 1960 caravan act still in use and i think is ripe for a coat of looking at ,but i guess there are other problems nowadays biggest hurdle would be our senseless health and safety laws ,can you imagine the rules and regulations  insurance liabilities ,and mabey a plethora of other rules a council or private individual setting up  an aire or glorified camp site,after all an aire is only a fancy name for a camp site would have to adhere to now . and the initial cost  water toilets hook ups because some would want them ,chemical disposal . even if there were these places and i had a motor home ,i suppose i would be off somewhere nice and quiet tucked out of the way .


----------



## barryd

Is this the long dead end road about half a mile or so outside of Keswick?  Just what are the alternatives in the middle of winter in Keswick, are there any sites open?  If not it might be a good idea to approach the local authority and see if they can either get it made official or if they would consider an off season alternative for motorhomes in or around the town.  Clearly there is a demand if 18 vans are parked up mid winter.

The post earlier about a farmer setting up an aire is all well and good and there was a good one at Millers Field in Ambleside but it wasnt official and without planning permission got shut down.  Unfortunately I dont think its as straight forward as you think.

If it is that dead end bit of road I dont see what harm they are doing to be honest, its not really near anywhere from memory and the road goes nowhere.


----------



## Obanboy666

barryd said:


> Is this the long dead end road about half a mile or so outside of Keswick?  Just what are the alternatives in the middle of winter in Keswick, are there any sites open?  If not it might be a good idea to approach the local authority and see if they can either get it made official or if they would consider an off season alternative for motorhomes in or around the town.  Clearly there is a demand if 18 vans are parked up mid winter.
> 
> The post earlier about a farmer setting up an aire is all well and good and there was a good one at Millers Field in Ambleside but it wasnt official and without planning permission got shut down.  Unfortunately I dont think its as straight forward as you think.
> 
> If it is that dead end bit of road I dont see what harm they are doing to be honest, its not really near anywhere from memory and the road goes nowhere.



Plenty of C&CC CL sites open all year round, that's what I use when I visit Cumbria throughout the winter months.
Sadly there are lots of people who spend a fortune on their motorhome who wouldn't dream of spending a tenner a night on a campsite.
The ones I use only have 5 pitches, are usually on a farm or smallholding and in winter I'm often the only one there.


----------



## maingate

Maybe the Caravan Club is aware that change is needed. 

So much so that they are changing their name to "The Caravan and Motorhome Club". I kid you not, I found this on another forum (and it is not April 1st either).

New brand | The Caravan Club


----------



## r4dent

Beemer said:


> ... but it could be that the first van to arrive at that location thought "what a nice quiet spot" and then the rest arrived (possibly).




The thing is that there isn't a "first" van on that site. There is always a van on this location so no one is ever "first". 

(Yes  I know that you can prove that there was a first van using the same infinite regression argument that  St. Thomas Aquinas used to prove that God exists ! )

I've been tempted to use it many times, but it is always too busy.


----------



## alcam

maingate said:


> I strongly agree with your thoughts but the 1960 Caravan Act prevents this happening. It would take an amendment or a new Act of Parliament to change this. At this time, I cannot see this ever happening.
> 
> In the meantime, the vastly increased number of Motorhomes/Campervans will be problematic, especially when a minority act like idiots.



 The huge increase in motorhomes would probably justify a review of this law ? Don't know if local authorities can override this ? If councils only provide spaces without facilities I assume this wouldn't invoke any rules and regulations ?


----------



## jagmanx

*Yes Planning Permission*



barryd said:


> Is this the long dead end road about half a mile or so outside of Keswick?  Just what are the alternatives in the middle of winter in Keswick, are there any sites open?  If not it might be a good idea to approach the local authority and see if they can either get it made official or if they would consider an off season alternative for motorhomes in or around the town.  Clearly there is a demand if 18 vans are parked up mid winter.
> 
> The post earlier about a farmer setting up an aire is all well and good and there was a good one at Millers Field in Ambleside but it wasnt official and without planning permission got shut down.  Unfortunately I dont think its as straight forward as you think.
> 
> If it is that dead end bit of road I dont see what harm they are doing to be honest, its not really near anywhere from memory and the road goes nowhere.



Not suggesting it is straitforward
Several costs involved
1  Infrastructure
2  Planning permission
3  Cost of disposal of all items (maybe septic tank)
3  Management and wages
4  Routine maintenence


----------



## ScamperVan

barryd said:


> If it is that dead end bit of road I dont see what harm they are doing to be honest, its not really near anywhere from memory and the road goes nowhere.



It's on a popular walking route so a lot of people pass by. 

Google Maps

Google Maps

It looked like an encampment rather than a bunch of individuals free camping. And it wasn't just "parking" - chairs out etc.


----------



## Deleted member 775

yes there are cl sites many hundred scattered about ,there not generally advertised unless of course you are with ether the caravan club or the caravan and camping club ,and if your not a member there's a good chance you wont be allowed on  now then ,years ago i had a caravan ive had a few in the past,and campers ,motorhomes and tents and a trailor tent but then there were campervans about but not the many thousands there are today ,and you could hitch up and drive ,find a site and pull on and stay  or if you had a camper/motorhome just pull on ,even mid summer ,now unfortunately if you havent booked weeks in advance chance are there's no room at the inn ,and are turned away . so to me there has got to be some more areas for our vehicles of course should you have a motorhome you can always park up on a lay bye, so maybe the restriction ,rules and outdated regulations for creating a  cheap no frills site need bringing up to date ,after all this highly popular leisure activity is woefully inadequate for the amount of people enjoying it ,but it certainly benefits the big commercial sites with there overinflated prices . so mabey if the councils are trying to stop wild camping  then they need to make it easier to open a small to medium site for a farmer or land owner .yes there are pub stop but considerer this many have no facilities you can stay  the night but have to be away early doors ,and the can work out very expensive ,drinks a couple of pints  a couple of wine for the ladies ,then two meals there not cheap but sometimes nasty , what 40 quid or so , a camp site  might cost half that , and you've got there facilities to use .


----------



## mistericeman

mandrake said:


> yes there are cl sites many hundred scattered about ,there not generally advertised unless of course you are with ether the caravan club or the caravan and camping club ,and if your not a member there's a good chance you wont be allowed on  now then ,years ago i had a caravan ive had a few in the past,and campers ,motorhomes and tents and a trailor tent but then there were campervans about but not the many thousands there are today ,and you could hitch up and drive ,find a site and pull on and stay  or if you had a camper/motorhome just pull on ,even mid summer ,now unfortunately if you havent booked weeks in advance chance are there's no room at the inn ,and are turned away . so to me there has got to be some more areas for our vehicles of course should you have a motorhome you can always park up on a lay bye, so maybe the restriction ,rules and outdated regulations for creating a  cheap no frills site need bringing up to date ,after all this highly popular leisure activity is woefully inadequate for the amount of people enjoying it ,but it certainly benefits the big commercial sites with there overinflated prices . so mabey if the councils are trying to stop wild camping  then they need to make it easier to open a small to medium site for a farmer or land owner .yes there are pub stop but considerer this many have no facilities you can stay  the night but have to be away early doors ,and the can work out very expensive ,drinks a couple of pints  a couple of wine for the ladies ,then two meals there not cheap but sometimes nasty , what 40 quid or so , a camp site  might cost half that , and you've got there facilities to use .




Rubbish I'm afraid.... most if not all  CS/Cls are easily findable via places like **************.co.uk etc... 

And in the many years I've been using them both for tents and caravans... even when I wasn't a member (we only joined late last year for the discounted fees) 
We've only ever been asked once for membership details. 
Most of the small CL/CSs I suspect would rather have your money than, empty pitches ;-)


----------



## maingate

ScamperVan said:


> It's on a popular walking route so a lot of people pass by.
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> It looked like an encampment rather than a bunch of individuals free camping. And it wasn't just "parking" - chairs out etc.



Do wildcamping members actually stop at places like that? :idea:

Gordon Bennett, it would put me off for life.


----------



## ScamperVan

maingate said:


> Do wildcamping members actually stop at places like that? :idea:
> 
> Gordon Bennett, it would put me off for life.



Anyone recognise anyone? :raofl:


----------



## ScamperVan

maingate said:


> Do wildcamping members actually stop at places like that? :idea:
> 
> Gordon Bennett, it would put me off for life.



It would be perfect if you could be there by yourself and there weren't tourists passing by staring in at you. 

Same as the road at Bowness - saw 7 or 8 mhs parked up over a weekend, alongside the pavement with people regularly walking by.


----------



## maureenandtom

mistericeman said:


> Rubbish I'm afraid.... most if not all  CS/Cls are easily findable via places like **************.co.uk etc...
> 
> And in the many years I've been using them both for tents and caravans... even when I wasn't a member (we only joined late last year for the discounted fees)
> We've only ever been asked once for membership details.
> Most of the small CL/CSs I suspect would rather have your money than, empty pitches ;-)



No good to me.   Not so much nowadays, getting older, but I don't want to plan.   _"Tonight I'll stay at  .......... if there's space or I'll move on to .......... if there isn't.  And I'll move to .......... tomorrow and if that's full then I'll go to ....."_

No good to me and those places aren't what my van is for.  The van is for freedom.   If I wanted to use those places then I'd probably not go to the expense of a motorhome and I'd be like you in your youth (and me in mine) - tents and caravans.


----------



## Father Ted

I find it stunningly hypocritical for any member of any internet group to be critical of members of any other internet groups doing what they do themselves.

The internet caused the dramatic campervan boom and will cause it's sure to be equally dramatic demise imho.

I only give wild locations to people by pm but the genie's out of the bottle now and he won't go back.


----------



## christine

I would never class parking in a town car park, roadside or pub wild camping and would never want to do it. Our idea of wild camping is absolute solitude.


----------



## maureenandtom

christine said:


> I would never class parking in a town car park, roadside or pub wild camping and would never want to do it. Our idea of wild camping is absolute solitude.



Of course - and a very valid reason for having a motorhome.    

Forgive me saying this - but you seem to say your view is superior and it's worth remembering that your sort of wildcamping would be laughed at by those using boots and a bivvy bag. 

For me - a car park on a beach.   Near enough to real wildcamping for me.  And when I've found it I might just overstay and let you real wildcampers complain about me.


----------



## maingate

ScamperVan said:


> It would be perfect if you could be there by yourself and there weren't tourists passing by staring in at you.
> 
> Same as the road at Bowness - saw 7 or 8 mhs parked up over a weekend, alongside the pavement with people regularly walking by.



We stayed there once a few years ago.

Great spot for an overnighter ......... if you don't mind Taxis hammering past every few minutes in the wee small hours and drunks banging on the side of the van.


----------



## maureenandtom

The easy resolution of any motorhome parking problems is in the hands of local authorities. Some have proved it, or at least made the effort, to guide motorhome parking on to a number of particular car parks.  This entirely free solution is available to all local authorities.

There'll still be a number, maybe a large number, of motorhomers who'd prefer not to use tolerated parking but most of us would.  Most of us do - when the opportunity is there.

I've thought for a long time that our leisure activity can only continue if, eventually, local authorities come to realise this.


----------



## Hondaboy

With the rise in motorhoming in the UK is it not time that towns and villages got with the program and start providing aires? As in France for 2 or 3 quid and say £1 for fresh water. We don't all want to stop in overpriced camping sites.


----------



## maureenandtom

Hondaboy said:


> With the rise in motorhoming in the UK is it not time that towns and villages got with the program and start providing aires? As in France for 2 or 3 quid and say £1 for fresh water. We don't all want to stop in overpriced camping sites.




That would imply a cost to local authorities (to provide water or waste facilities) and gives an excellent excuse to restrict us.    _"We'd like to but we can't afford it." _while at the same time affording expensive measures to deny us.

We're wildcampers, yes?   We can still use, tolerated, parking and shift for ourselves, like we do now, for water and waste disposal.

_"Don't take away our right to use the car parks we own and pay for"_   That would suit me.


----------



## alcam

maureenandtom said:


> That would imply a cost to local authorities (to provide water or waste facilities) and gives an excellent excuse to restrict us.    _"We'd like to but we can't afford it." _while at the same time affording expensive measures to deny us.
> 
> We're wildcampers, yes?   We can still use, tolerated, parking and shift for ourselves, like we do now, for water and waste disposal.
> 
> _"Don't take away our right to use the car parks we own and pay for"_   That would suit me.



Tolerated parking is easy to do . Lots of town centre/beauty spots etc are empty all night . Don't provide facilities just allow us to stop and , of course , charge a reasonable
 fee .
Wild camping is a catch-all phrase for those of us who don't [always/usually/ever] stay in campsites . Be it the centre of Paris or on a remote Pennine moorland it is wild camping . I have done both and I , of course , feel totally superior to those who would only do the latter


----------



## barryd

Obanboy666 said:


> Plenty of C&CC CL sites open all year round, that's what I use when I visit Cumbria throughout the winter months.
> Sadly there are lots of people who spend a fortune on their motorhome who wouldn't dream of spending a tenner a night on a campsite.
> The ones I use only have 5 pitches, are usually on a farm or smallholding and in winter I'm often the only one there.



I know the area well as I only live 45 min from the Lakes and in Winter there are plenty of places to park up although I surprised to see people are putting tables and chairs out, bit brave in summer even if you ask me. 

Problem with Keswick from memory is that none of the main campsites in or around the town are probably open and all the CL's are miles away.  Doesnt bother me as have a scooter and a CL would always be my choice anyway in that area but some maybe dont have that luxury.  Also it could be that they are parking there for an hour or two, have a look around and bugger off to a CL or site.


----------



## eddyt

barryd said:


> I know the area well as I only live 45 min from the Lakes and in Winter there are plenty of places to park up although I surprised to see people are putting tables and chairs out, bit brave in summer even if you ask me.
> 
> Problem with Keswick from memory is that none of the main campsites in or around the town are probably open and all the CL's are miles away.  Doesnt bother me as have a scooter and a CL would always be my choice anyway in that area but some maybe dont have that luxury.  Also it could be that they are parking there for an hour or two, have a look around and bugger off to a CL or site.



hi
  we were at keswick over new year both the c&cc sites were full. the warden
  said fully booked for weeks £25 night. for members. cant remember if it was
  per unit or person. there is another road further along which had about 8 vans
  but only noticed it while driving past. there is a couple of long term car parks
  where its £1 for the night. you can pay £7 at the same time for the next day
  till 1 saves you getting up early for ticket. i dont think you are allowed to sleep
  overnight officially but nowt was said. the whole place was crowded all week.
  never seen anywhere so busy.


----------



## funkylyn

maureenandtom said:


> The easy resolution of any motorhome parking problems is in the hands of local authorities. Some have proved it, or at least made the effort, to guide motorhome parking on to a number of particular car parks.  This entirely free solution is available to all local authorities.
> 
> There'll still be a number, maybe a large number, of motorhomers who'd prefer not to use tolerated parking but most of us would.  Most of us do - when the opportunity is there.
> 
> I've thought for a long time that our leisure activity can only continue if, eventually, local authorities come to realise this.



Absolutely right, I've been saying it for years.

However......town councils are almost impossible to talk reasonably to, for a myriad of reasons/excuses......frightened of gypsies, frightened of change, a need to discuss with so many other people it all fizzles out, their cousin/nephew/best friend/neighbour/friend of a councillor.....owns a campsite within 30 miles .......take your pick......sometimes I just despair,  but to be fair a few.....very few.....are now doing it, so maybe, just maybe , eventually........


----------



## Poacher

Mul said:


> I 99% never post on FB and avoid any "where to stay" q's. It's usually a source of amusement but not 2nite.
> 
> Only feel slightly better now... discuss.
> 
> Chrz Mul.



Perhaps it's the 1% we should be concerned about?


----------



## David Morison

jagmanx said:


> Thanks
> as with other "over popular places" I will pencil that one out !
> 
> A local landowner could make a fortune simply by providing
> 1 Suitable standing and access
> 2 Fresh water
> 3 Sewage and grey water disposal
> 
> Maybe a simple barrier mainly to ensure they collect fees
> 
> Visit  2x a day to check and collect
> 
> Yes have a limit (agreed with LA) of maybe up to 10 vehicles.
> 
> Some (not enough) people/councils are waking up to this
> 
> My idea (and I know I will get good and bad reactions) would be o charge £7.50 (or£8) a night
> £5 is too little £10 maybe too much but OK in Areas such as The Lakes
> 
> 10 Vehicle x £10 x say 5 Days is £500 a week (ok maybe only for 5 months) but.....
> (Minimum wage £50 a day ! but only 2 hrs work ! a day)



A landowner/leaseholder may accomodate up to 5 "caravans" per acre for leisure purposes without getting planning consent. I wouldn't be sure that this applies to motor caravans which by their nature would not be a permanent feature. However we mustn't forget the planning authorities part in a venture of this sort and these can be lobbied by other local interests so could be the fly in the ointment!


----------



## Amethyst

Can anyone think of a more perfect site for an aire than Millers Field in Ambleside? and the grief the National Park have given the owners even on the limited numbers they allowed this year.


----------



## Croftland1

Obanboy666 said:


> Plenty of C&CC CL sites open all year round, that's what I use when I visit Cumbria throughout the winter months.
> Sadly there are lots of people who spend a fortune on their motorhome who wouldn't dream of spending a tenner a night on a campsite.
> The ones I use only have 5 pitches, are usually on a farm or smallholding and in winter I'm often the only one there.



I spent a fortune on a motorhome so that I don't have to go on campsites like tuggers do. Show me a CL within easy walking distance of Keswick town centre anyway.
I too seek solitude, but sometimes if I need to be in Keswick I will park on the dead-end lane referred to.
The council appear to accept the presence of vans there, as they have provided suitable wheelie bins at either end. Hopefully they acknowledge the tourism being brought in.
It's not in a residential area or a seafront. It's nicely out of town and in many ways similar to basic aires provided elsewhere.
Most locals and tourists walking by comment positively on the vans, many admiring them and comparing them, talking about specific features they notice and regularly engaging in conversation with the owners. The self-haters on here are more of a threat in my opinion.


----------



## ScamperVan

Show me a CL within easy walking distance of Keswick town centre anyway.
I too seek solitude, but sometimes if I need to be in Keswick I will park on the dead-end lane referred to.
The council appear to accept the presence of vans there, as they have provided suitable wheelie bins at either end. Hopefully they acknowledge the tourism being brought in.
It's not in a residential area or a seafront. It's nicely out of town and in many ways similar to basic aires provided elsewhere.
Most locals and tourists walking by comment positively on the vans, many admiring them and comparing them, talking about specific features they notice and regularly engaging in conversation with the owners. 


Good to hear. 

I agree that there is a huge gap between campsites offering facilities that we don't need at £20-30 per night and near-to-places to stay for us motorhomers who would interact/spend money-that-would-benefit-the-local-economy. Dream on...!!


----------



## delicagirl

ScamperVan said:


> Show me a CL within easy walking distance of Keswick town centre anyway.
> I too seek solitude, but sometimes if I need to be in Keswick I will park on the dead-end lane referred to.
> The council appear to accept the presence of vans there, as they have provided suitable wheelie bins at either end. Hopefully they acknowledge the tourism being brought in.
> It's not in a residential area or a seafront. It's nicely out of town and in many ways similar to basic aires provided elsewhere.
> Most locals and tourists walking by comment positively on the vans, many admiring them and comparing them, talking about specific features they notice and regularly engaging in conversation with the owners.
> 
> 
> Good to hear.
> 
> I agree that there is a huge gap between campsites offering* facilities that we don't need* at £20-30 per night and near-to-places to stay for us motorhomers who would interact/spend money-that-would-benefit-the-local-economy. Dream on...!!




So lets discuss what we get on a decent site   -  irrespective of price  

flat ground (usually)
mowed lawns 
electric
water
waste disposal x  grey and cassette 
showers
hard standing
laundrette  (sometimes)
toilets
litter disposal 

To those on this forum who  moan about facilities they don't want  - maybe they could suggest which of these services we would not use on an overnight stay ?

If there are 2 of you in  a van using 10 facilities each  -  that is about £1 per facility -  that's not a lot.  Many vanners have spent tens of thousands of pound on a MH and yet begrudge some site owners the small amounts some of them charge for facilities.

Before i get attacked  -  i am NOT talking about those sites which add charges for each person, each dog, an awning, blah blah blah - all of which are a bit much for my needs or wallet -  but smaller sites need to be patronised in order to stay in business - because we do need them - and they need us. . I suspect almost everyone on here has used a site's waste disposal even when not overnighting  - and that costs money.  I have even heard of vanners driving in, emptying waste refilling water tanks and driving out   -  how mean is that ?

i avoid overnighting in sites almost always  -  but i will use sites for litter/waste/water and pay for the privilege.  All these things cost the owners money - and we should recognise that.


----------



## ScamperVan

delicagirl said:


> So lets discuss what we get on a decent site   -  irrespective of price
> 
> flat ground (usually)
> mowed lawns
> electric
> water
> waste disposal x  grey and cassette
> showers
> hard standing
> laundrette  (sometimes)
> toilets
> litter disposal
> 
> To those on this forum who  moan about facilities they don't want  - maybe they could suggest which of these services we would not use on an overnight stay ?
> 
> If there are 2 of you in  a van using 10 facilities each  -  that is about £1 per facility -  that's not a lot.  Many vanners have spent tens of thousands of pound on a MH and yet begrudge some site owners the small amounts some of them charge for facilities.
> 
> Before i get attacked  -  i am NOT talking about those sites which add charges for each person, each dog, an awning, blah blah blah - all of which are a bit much for my needs or wallet -  but smaller sites need to be patronised in order to stay in business - because we do need them - and they need us. . I suspect almost everyone on here has used a site's waste disposal even when not overnighting  - and that costs money.  I have even heard of vanners driving in, emptying waste refilling water tanks and driving out   -  how mean is that ?
> 
> i avoid overnighting in sites almost always  -  but i will use sites for litter/waste/water and pay for the privilege.  All these things cost the owners money - and we should recognise that.



Exactly! Non of the above! All I want from an overnight stay is to feel safe and not feel like a pariah. If I need any from your list I'm very happy to pay for it.


----------



## alcam

delicagirl said:


> So lets discuss what we get on a decent site   -  irrespective of price
> 
> flat ground (usually)
> mowed lawns
> electric
> water
> waste disposal x  grey and cassette
> showers
> hard standing
> laundrette  (sometimes)
> toilets
> litter disposal
> 
> To those on this forum who  moan about facilities they don't want  - maybe they could suggest which of these services we would not use on an overnight stay ?
> 
> If there are 2 of you in  a van using 10 facilities each  -  that is about £1 per facility -  that's not a lot.  Many vanners have spent tens of thousands of pound on a MH and yet begrudge some site owners the small amounts some of them charge for facilities.
> 
> Before i get attacked  -  i am NOT talking about those sites which add charges for each person, each dog, an awning, blah blah blah - all of which are a bit much for my needs or wallet -  but smaller sites need to be patronised in order to stay in business - because we do need them - and they need us. . I suspect almost everyone on here has used a site's waste disposal even when not overnighting  - and that costs money.  I have even heard of vanners driving in, emptying waste refilling water tanks and driving out   -  how mean is that ?
> 
> i avoid overnighting in sites almost always  -  but i will use sites for litter/waste/water and pay for the privilege.  All these things cost the owners money - and we should recognise that.



I think most on here use sites occasionally ? I do but , depending where I am , probably once/twice a month . Travelling [like many things] solo tends to make sites that bit more expensive but I have no problem paying , where necessary , for facilities


----------



## Caz

delicagirl said:


> So lets discuss what we get on a decent site   -  irrespective of price
> 
> flat ground (usually)
> mowed lawns
> electric
> water
> waste disposal x  grey and cassette
> showers
> hard standing
> laundrette  (sometimes)
> toilets
> litter disposal
> 
> To those on this forum who  moan about facilities they don't want  - maybe they could suggest which of these services we would not use on an overnight stay ?



Well, I never need flat ground and mowed lawns - and many sites don't have that anyway. I don't normally need electric. All the other things can be found easily enough without going on a campsite.

But I am happy to pay a *reasonable* amount to stay on a campsite where all the facilities are to hand.

The last week I have spent 6 nights on campsites. The first cost me £5.50 a night. The second cost me £13.40 a night. The only difference was that the second provided EHU. I didn't want it but because I had to pay for it anyway, I used it. Which involves carrying extra equipment around that I don't really have room for in my little van.

This is my biggest bugbear with the "Caravan and Motorhome" Club. Most of their CLs seem to be the same, which is why I rarely use them. C & C C sites and CSs are usually more accommodating.


----------



## Deleted member 65537

We wild camp where we can, but if we saw a few motorhomes parked up in one place would run for the hills pretty smartly lol. It can make the place look trashy depending on what the owners do whilst they are there.
 Tintagel proves that if the council provides safe parking for day and night for motorhomes then they come and spend money. We went there during the day last week, all the motothome dedicated spots were full and we saw most of the owners going back with either bags of shopping and or lunch. I spoke to one local shopowner and asked what she thought of the parking spaces. She said that the vast majority of Motorhome folk that parked were very careful of the area and best of all spent money which was very welcome in winter.


----------



## funkylyn

We all have different needs or wants......
Mine are if I can't find  solitude then at least enough space that I'm not hemmed in.....certainly not more than 2 or 3 others ....
Preferably somewhere my 3 tiny  dogs can have a run off lead safely.
A wood, a deserted  beach, a tucked away castle car park out of hours (loads of them in Ireland)
A nice view
Feels safe..... away from passing traffic but preferably not in the local "night meeting place "

Over the last 35+ years this has got progressively more difficult and I'm quite happy to use the occasional away from the road  lay by and small site when needed.
I've noticed a certain amount of criticism at times for the  Brit Stops scheme usually because there are lots of pubs featured  but believe you me there are some absolute gems in there that to me make it worth every penny when planning touring holiday's........vineyards, cheese dairy' s, craft centres, farm shops ......what's not to like 

Money, for me, does rear it's ugly head and  I'm not afraid to admit it.
I'm now retired and living on a restricted income, my lifelong passion has been travelling in my motor home whenever possible and all my spare cash goes on keeping this passion alive......even if I wanted to, I could not afford to stay on sites every night.

After surviving Bowel cancer 3 years ago my passion for my lifestyle is even stronger and I would never criticise anyone's choices on how they enjoy this lifestyle. ...just as long as it doesn't impinge on anyone else's lifestyle. 

If we all keep our respect for each other and use our common sense  then we should be able to surmount any problems.


----------

